# Problème bluetooth ipad mini



## Ezayyy (8 Septembre 2013)

Salut tout le monde, je possède un ipad mini et récemment je me suis procuré un casque Logitech Headset H800 qui à la fonctionnalité bluetooth et quand j'active le bluetooth de mon casque et celui de l'ipad, ce dernier ne capte pas mon casque.

Je possède également un iphone 5 avec lequel j'avais jumeler mon casque et ça fonctionner très bien, j'ai oublié l'appareil via le bluetooth iphone pensant que c'était cela le problème.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (8 Septembre 2013)

Tu as mis le casque en mode appairage ? Avant de lancer la recherche des appareils BlueTooth via ton iPad ?


----------



## Ezayyy (8 Septembre 2013)

Oui je l'ai mis sur le bouton bluetooth


----------

